# pure-ftp Authentication failed for user



## Rayman (9. Mai 2018)

Hallo, seit einem Update von ISPConfig funktioniert kein FTP User mehr, auch bei einer neue Domain und da einen neuen FTP User anlege... es klappt kein Verbindungsaufbau... egal ob die Firewall aktiv ist oder nicht, Ports sind eingetragen (auch sämtliches aus dem Forum hier versucht, aber kein Erfolg...
ispconfig_update.sh wurde auch nochmal durchgeführt... kein Erfolg
Hat jemand eine Idee?
Danke schon mal


----------



## nowayback (9. Mai 2018)

läuft der ftp server denn?


----------



## Rayman (9. Mai 2018)

ja


----------



## nowayback (9. Mai 2018)

dann muss in der logdatei was stehen, was hilft


----------



## Rayman (10. Mai 2018)

in welchen? im messages steht nur:
[INFO] New connection from  "meine ip"
[WARNING] Authentication failed for user [meinFTPUser]


----------



## Rayman (10. Mai 2018)

im debug:
[DEBUG] Command [user] [meinFTPUser]
[DEBUG] Command [pass] [<*>]
[DEBUG] Command [user] [meinFTPUser]
[DEBUG] Command [pass] [<*>]
[DEBUG] Command [user] [meinFTPUser]
[DEBUG] Command [pass] [<*>]
[DEBUG] Command [user] [meinFTPUser]
[DEBUG] Command [pass] [<*>]


----------



## nowayback (10. Mai 2018)

pureftpd.log oder proftpd.log... [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [meinFTPUser] sagt aber einfach das irgendwie benutzername und pw nicht zusammen passen


----------



## Rayman (10. Mai 2018)

ich seh kein pureftpd.log, im /var/log/pure-ftpd/ sind nur transfer.log enthalten..
und ftpuser und pw wurden verschiedene neu angelegt, und mit copy paste ins ftp programm übertragen auch per hand eingetragen, da schliesse ich einen schreibfehler mal aus


----------



## Rayman (10. Mai 2018)

ich hab irgendwie die Vermutung das eventuell der pw hash nicht korrekt ist, könnte das sein?


----------



## nowayback (10. Mai 2018)

Zitat von Rayman:


> ich hab irgendwie die Vermutung das eventuell der pw hash nicht korrekt ist, könnte das sein?


unwahrscheinlich. Ports am Client sind offen und ggf. Passive FTP aktiv? Is verdammt lang her das ich mit FTP was zutun hatte... nutzt ja keiner mehr


----------



## Rayman (10. Mai 2018)

ja, Ports sind offen, auch mit deaktiver FW getestet... passive ebenfalls


----------



## nowayback (10. Mai 2018)

ich weiß, sollte man in produktivsystemen nicht tun, aber verwende mal nen pw ohne sonderzeichen. 

sonst bleibt eigentlich nicht mehr viel... loglevel höher drehen oder sql query debuggen


----------



## Rayman (10. Mai 2018)

das hatt ich ebenfalls schon versucht ...vergebens 
eigentlich bin ich ja gar nicht so blöde, aber momentan steh ich vor einer Wand und find den Weg nicht drüber ...


----------



## Till (10. Mai 2018)

Schau mal  ob Du pure-ftpd-mysql gestartet hast wenn es ein Debian / Ubuntu System is und nicht nur pure-ftpd. Denn das 2. wär die Variante ohne mysql support. Und schau mal ob es nicht zufällig einen Linux user in /etc/passwd mit dem selben Usernamen gibt, nichtdass da versucht wird sich gegen /etc/shadow zu authentifizieren anstatt gegen die MySQL Datenbank.


----------



## Rayman (10. Mai 2018)

es ist ein Debian 9.4 
hmm, pure-ftpd-mysql:
service pure-ftpd-mysql status
● pure-ftpd-mysql.service
   Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-mysql; generated; vendor preset: enabled)
   Active: active (running) since Thu 2018-05-10 10:35:52 CEST; 2h 54min ago
     Docs: man:systemd-sysv-generator(8)
  Process: 6634 ExecStop=/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-mysql stop (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
  Process: 6648 ExecStart=/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-mysql start (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
    Tasks: 1 (limit: 4915)
   CGroup: /system.slice/pure-ftpd-mysql.service
           └─6660 pure-ftpd (SERVER)


Bzgl. User, nein die ftp user haben ja den Präfix vorne, den gibt es als Debian User nicht, habs sicherheitshalber auch kontrolliert...


----------



## Till (10. Mai 2018)

Nimm mal die mysql zugangsdaten und den mysql server namen aus /etc/pure-ftpd/db/mysql.conf und versuche dich damit mit dem mysql Befejl anzumelden an mysql:

mysql -h 127.0.0.1 -u ispconfig -p


----------



## Rayman (10. Mai 2018)

das klappt:
mysql -h 127.0.0.1 -u ispconfig -p
Enter password: 
Welcome to the MariaDB monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.
Your MariaDB connection id is 23417
Server version: 10.0.30-MariaDB-0+deb8u2 (Debian)

Copyright (c) 2000, 2016, Oracle, MariaDB Corporation Ab and others.

Type 'help;' or '\h' for help. Type '\c' to clear the current input statement.

MariaDB [(none)]>


----------

